# 3 Rebounds?



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow.

Pure Garbage.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

16 points isn't to bad though.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

On 5-15 shooting?

I mean come on, Seung-Jin had a better game.

Were he and Kris Lang keeping him off the glass?

Kris ****in Lang?

lol...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

On 33% shooting?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

I wasn't thrilled with Frye at the eighth pick, but you guys need to lighten up a bit! It's the First time most of these guys have met!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> On 33% shooting?


What a legend LOL


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

too many kobe pictures in this topic


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

yea i saw this too. im not saying anything.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ha, yeah like people have room to talk about garbage when they could look at their own team.

it's one game. retarded to even say anything.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's one game, but the concerns regarding his lackluster rebounding are still there. He is incredibly porous in that department and yet he's the Knicks center of the future? It doesn't help that Nate Robinson (all 5'8 of him) has 5 rebounds. Channing is the No. 8 pick (who Isiah would supposedly have taken over Bogut) and he can't outrebound Kris Lang, Ha Seung Jin, Robert Tomaszek and Nedzad Sinanovic. That is a concern. He's playing against scrub journeymen big men and he still sucked on the glass.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

where can I find the box score


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

nymoorestx said:


> where can I find the box score


http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=9


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the funny thing is ...even with frye having 3 boards ...the knicks outboarded the blazers(40-39) ...frye's boarding or lack therof is not likely the reason they lost.

i found a bigger problem to be telfairs near triple double on nate the defensive specialist and the blazer swingman went 21-32 for 53 points...its hard to win when 3 of the 5 spots on the floor are killing you.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes Arenas, Travis Outlaw is a force, no need to show him making 2 of his 32 points over Channing. :wink:


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

They said Frye was being double teamed on sportsdesk


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> They said Frye was being double teamed on sportsdesk


*Spin* That's why 5'8 Nate Robinson could get 5 rebounds? :raised_ey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Portland was idiotically playing alot of zone defense, this game was strange and awkward, sometimes even great rebounders have only 3 in one particular game. I think the FIRST summer league game is a bit early to make any "soft" statements.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fordy74 said:


> Portland was idiotically playing alot of zone defense, this game was strange and awkward, sometimes even great rebounders have only 3 in one particular game. I think the FIRST summer league game is a bit early to make any "soft" statements.


The problem with that Fordy is that I know you watched him for 4 years at Zona (as have I). He's never been a good rebounder, even when Walton, Gardner and Rick Anderson were there. I'm still wondering how he's going to play the 5 on a nightly basis in the League. They're going to eat him up on the glass.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

NYKBaller said:


> They said Frye was being double teamed on sportsdesk


By HA SUENG JIN AND NEDZAD SINAVOZIC! Come on, if Frye can't get 3 rebounds against Ha and Nedzad, how is he supposed to get more that that against say Theo Ratliff?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Its one summer league game i dont think it is time to panic yet on Frye even he will not be the Knicks savior Center.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You guys are stupid...*

Nobody expects Frye to be the "savior" .We are looking for a solid center...nothing more. Anything more is gravy. What he did in college as a rebounder is irrelevant now. Plenty of guys have gone the other way from whatever they did in college. Both ways. When you get to the line as much as Frye, it means you are spending a lot of PRODUCTIVE time in the paint. Plus he makes the FTs. Almost 8 boards in college at a top school in a solid conference is not a bad thing. This guy has a nice game.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: You guys are stupid...*



alphadog said:


> Nobody expects Frye to be the "savior" .We are looking for a solid center...nothing more. Anything more is gravy. What he did in college as a rebounder is irrelevant now. Plenty of guys have gone the other way from whatever they did in college. Both ways. When you get to the line as much as Frye, it means you are spending a lot of PRODUCTIVE time in the paint. Plus he makes the FTs. Almost 8 boards in college at a top school in a solid conference is not a bad thing. This guy has a nice game.


I think hes going to be a 4/5 as opposed to the other way around..Zeke is going to bring in Kwame/James/Hunter....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Truth.....*

The guy is 6'11....almost 250 right now..and he has a very polished low post game. He's a 5 that will be able to play four if needed. Give him some time.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Truth.....*



alphadog said:


> The guy is 6'11....almost 250 right now..and he has a very polished low post game. He's a 5 that will be able to play four if needed. Give him some time.


thats good to hear..i havent watched him play,buy all i hear is SOFT....I think alot of guys call finesses palyers soft...

If you are saying Frye is a 5,I think you have to keep Sweets at the 4..We need a wide body down on the blocks


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

To be fair, I don't think Channing has ever played against the "nosepicking" defense employed by Portland.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

azswami said:


> To be fair, I don't think Channing has ever played against the "nosepicking" defense employed by Portland.


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They got a 9'4" korean dude holding him while telefair is trying to clean his nasal passages


----------

